# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ne cilin shtet kane perparuar shqiptaret me teper?

## [LoTi]

*..........flisni per arritjet e shqiptareve jashte atdheut.........*

----------


## landi45

ne angli se dhe jane pjiswur me letra plus dhe skollimi dhe asistenca sociale i ka mirepritur qush diten e pare

----------


## suada dr

Ne Zvicer,Holland,Belgjik,Gjermani kan bo hajer Shqipetaret se i ka hec biznesi shkelqyeshem sado qe ca kan mar ekspulse 10 vjecare ose perjet.hahhahah

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me as edhe nji vend te botes ne nuk po bejm gje ne shqiperi jo me jashtetit

----------


## Coca-Cola

Amerike ( SHBA )

----------


## mia@

Ai /ajo qe eshte i zoti ben hajer kudo qe te jete.Kudo si ne Shqiperi apo jashte shqiptaret jane munduar te pershtaten,te ecin perpara brenda mundesive qe kane.

----------


## Pleo

amerik ska tjeter

----------


## taku5

ne shtetin  e tyre,  jane bere aq  pasanik  sa  qe  i kane  zili  edhe te huajt

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ne U.K mendoj un.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po dyndja me e madhe eshte Gr dhe Itali.
Kudo qe shkel,vetem shqiptar shef,jan hapur si vaji ne lakra.

Sa per perparim,shqiptari mbahet si rrac e zgjuar dhe kjo tregon se ka car kudo*

----------


## landi45

angli pasi jane ndihmuar shume nga shteti anglez

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ne gjermani mendoj,sepse asnjehere skam degjuar qe shteti gjerman te ket probleme me shqiptaret apo kosovaret.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

USA..., ku mund me mire nje shqiptar?

----------


## Flora82

> Ne Zvicer,Holland,Belgjik,Gjermani kan bo hajer Shqipetaret se i ka hec biznesi shkelqyeshem sado qe ca kan mar ekspulse 10 vjecare ose perjet.hahhahah


 Ne Zvicer,Holland, Belgjik,  mendoje  qe  shqiptaret  kane  perparuar  mese  shumti  ; )

----------


## liverpool

Nga eksperienca personale, po them disa shtete qe i kam pare. Te themi per ato persona qe nuk kan luajtur drogen dhe prostitucionin po per njerez te arsimuar dhe te kulturuar. Vendi i pare dihet (USA), po thuaj se 80% e te gjithe atyre qe kan marr rrugen per ne USA nuk e kan kthyer koken pas, pasi i kan krijuar gjerat me mire se ne vendin e tyre dhe kan nje te ardhme me te mire per femijet. Eshte e veshtire shum pasi pune, shtepi dhe gjume sa ti vesh gjerat ne vij. Shteti i dyte eshte Anglia, dhe nje pjesetar tjeter tha qe jane pajisur me letra, po thuaj se te gjithe qe kan vajtur nga 99 deri ne 2003-in, jan pajisur me British, dhe nese arin e mer ne dore kete pashaporte ke shum dyer te hapura dhe ndihma financiare, pastaj shteti Britanik ka dicka me shum se vendet e tjera ku jep dhe ndihma sociale per femijet dhe i siguron shkollat, nese ke ndermend te hapesh nje biznes te shtyn me shum shteti dhe te jep ndihma monetare, vetem se po krijon nje biznes dhe po deklaron punonjes te rinj. Greqia po dihet qe Shqipetaret e kan kthyer ne vendin e nenes dhe babait, kush punon paster dhe eshte korrekt can dhe i gjen dyert e hapura. Une do preferoja nga te gjithe keto shtete Anglin, pasi me duket vendi i pershtatshem per te jetuar dhe te krijosh bazat per femijet, ke shum favore dhe pluse me shum se ne cdo vend tjeter te botes.

----------


## Warning

U.S.A( Americe)

----------


## Qyfyre

Shume e veshtire per tu zgjidh kjo pytje.

----------


## BaBa

> Ne cilin shtet kane perparuar shqiptaret me teper?


_per te perparuar sbesoji se kan perparuar te gjith shqiptaret,se ca kokrra jan tek e tuk,se shumica ne emigracjon jan prishur fare jo jan perparuar, sot ne emigrim spo do vellai -vllan.
 me pak shkronja i prishi njerezit fare, me sa kam pa e degju un shumica e cifteve shqiptar  ne emigracjon ndahen, pa gja tkeqe fare .

PS: nga ana ekonomike ato qe dun te bajn jet jasht shqiperise nuk mbledhin kokerr leku .
kurse ato qe mendojn per tu kthyer sa me shpejt ne shqiperi jan shum dor shtrrengut i ncjerrin leket me pinca dhe per ushqime._


shnet.

----------


## land

ne itali besoj

----------


## mendimi

gjithkund perveq ne vendlindje

----------

